# Retrofitting Headlights - Gauging Interest



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Okay guys I am new to this forum and I just recently bought a 2004 Pontiac GTO that is red. I am in need of new headlights and messaged some guy from the mitsubishi forum I get on who does retrofitting. I have seen him do some amazing work with headlights and they always look professional along with the light output being amazing! I am going to buy the spyder aftermarket headlights for my GTO with the black housing and have him retrofit new projectors in there along with making it have 4 demon eyes in red. He is willing to talk to people about possibly doing work to there headlights if enough people are interested through this site. Just a though thanks guys! Let me know what you all think.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can buy aftermarket projector headlights with halos already. Why go through all the headaches of making one?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's your car. They look best on the rice crowd IMHO tho. 

04 05 06 Pontiac GTO Halo LED Projector Headlights By ProTuningLab


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

:agree with Svede's response!

Motor Energy is the only source I have found that bundle the 50W//6000K packaged HID//Halo's!
04 05 06 PONTIAC GTO HALO PROJECTOR HEADLIGHT+6000K HID | eBay


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

+1 with svede

would you like some vinyls to go with those lights? i hear they make your car faster..

8000k conversion and leave it as is


----------

